# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  شرح طريقة عمل روت لجهاز HTC One X

## mohamed73

*شرح طريقة عمل روت لجهاز HTC One X*  
مقدمة:
في بعض الحالات تحتاج إلى عمل روت للجهاز من أجل منح صلاحيات لبعض  التطبيقات التي يتطلب عملها الوصول إلى ملفات النظام المحمية مثل برامج  النسخ الاحتياطي وبرامج منع الدعايات وتغيير خطوط النظام كما يتيح الروت  إمكانية تثبيت روم معدل على جهازك أو حفظ نسخة احتياطية من الروم الحالي  وغير ذلك من المهام المفيدة التي لا يمكن تنفيذها إلا بعد عمل روت للجهاز.   *متطلبات قبل عمل الروت:* 
- يجب فتح البوت لودر للجهاز قبل عمل الروت. الطريقة هنا:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
- يجب أن يكون برنامج HTC Sync مثبتاً في الكمبيوتر لتعريف الجهاز بالكمبيوتر عن طريق USB 
- يجب أن تكون ملفات أوامر Fastboot موجودة على الكمبيوتر 
- تحميل ريكفري Clockworkmod من هنا:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
ثم وضع الملف recovery-clockwork-touch-5.8.3.1-endeavoru.img في نفس المجلد مع الأمر fastboot 
- تحميل ملف CWM-SuperSU.zip من هنا:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
- يجب التأكد من تفعيل خيار "تصحيح USB" أو بالإنجليزي  USB Debugging  الموجود ضمن الإعدادات Settings ثم خيارات مطور البرنامج Developer Options   *خطوات العمل:* 
- أعد تشغيل الجهاز واضغط على مفتاح خفض الصوت ومفتاح التشغيل للدخول إلى وضع FASTBOOT 
- وصل الجهاز بالكمبيوتر عن طريق USB 
- افتح نافذة الأوامر التي تحتوي على الأمر fastboot 
- أدخل الأمر التالي:   

```
fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-touch-5.8.3.1-endeavoru.img
```

- يفضل الآن القيام بحفظ نسخة احتياطية Backup للنظام وملفات الجهاز  عن طريق الدخول إلى الريكفري ثم Backup/Restore وذلك لتتمكن من استعادة  النظام في حال حدوث أي مشكلة. 
- أعد تشغيل الجهاز بالوضع الطبيعي ثم وصله بالكمبيوتر عن طريق USB كـ Disk  drive وستلاحظ ظهور ذاكرة الجهاز ضمن مستعرض ملفات الويندوز   
- انسخ الملف CWM-SuperSU.zip من الكمبيوتر إلى ذاكرة الجهاز (إلى أي مجلد)    
- أعد تشغيل الجهاز واضغط مفتاح التشغيل مع مفتاح خفض الصوت للدخول إلى البوت لودر 
- اختر RECOVERY ثم اضغط مفتاح التشغيل للدخول للريكفري 
- بعد الدخول إلى شاشة الريكفري اضغط على install zip from sdcard 
- بعده اضغط على choose zip from sdcard 
- الآن ابحث عن الملف CWM-SuperSU.zip في المجلد الذي وضعته فيه ثم اضغط على الملف لاختياره 
- في الشاشة التالية اضغط Yes - Install CWM-SuperSU.zip 
- بعد الانتهاء من تثبيت الملف اضغط Go Back ثم اضغط Go Back مرة أخرى للعودة إلى شاشة الريكفري 
- اضغط reboot system now لإعادة تشغيل الجهاز 
- بعد إعادة تشغيل الجهاز ستلاحظ وجود تطبيق SuperSU ضمن التطبيقات المثبتة في الجهاز    
- افتح تطبيق SuperSU 
- ستظهر رسالة تطلب منك تحديث SU binary 
- اضغط Continue 
- بعد ثوان ستظهر رسالة بنجاح التحديث 
انتهت خطوات عمل روت للجهاز بنجاح 
والآن كلما قمت بتشغيل تطبيق يحتاج إلى الروت سيطلب منك تطبيق SuperSU  الموافقة على منح التطبيق وعليك أن تضغط Grant لمنحه صلاحيات الروت.  تنبيه: يجب الحذر عند تثبيت التطبيقات التي تتطلب  صلاحيات الروت وعدم تثبيت أي تطبيق غير موثوق لأن التطبيق يحصل على صلاحيات  كاملة ويستطيع الوصول إلى معلوماتك الشخصية وبيانات حساباتك المختلفة  وبالتالي تصبح عرضة للسرقة والاختراق.  
لإلغاء الروت تجد الطريقة مشروحة هنا:  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك

----------


## lord__khaled

tnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## HacHHocH

merciii

----------


## raul4929

thankssssssssssssss

----------


## omarhamad

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## المعلاوى

شفيت ووفست جزال الله خير............ومشكور على التحزير

----------


## messoudamustaf

ممممممممممممممممممممممممششششششششششكككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## douib

شكرا وبارك الله فيك

----------


## mftah

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## demorr

coooooooooooooooooool man

----------


## mnaznm

مشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخي

----------


## mohamud.otho

شكرا ياريس

----------


## mohamud.otho

بس لو تخبرنا كيف بدي اعمل نسخة احتياطيه للنظام باك اب

----------


## mohanad83998

مشــكور

----------

